# SA - glenelg : some whiting and a lost knife !



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful conditions saw a crew consisting of OldDood, Drew, Simond, Murphysegg, RobC and me launch close to first light. But despite a good tide and light winds, the fish were hard to come by. A few undersize specimans were caught early by RobC and Drew and duly returned. OldDood returned his before it got to the boat, knowing deep inside that it was not a keeper - although it did put quite a good scrap or so the OldDood claimed.

We shifted about a bit and targeted some different species - OldDood scored on the leather jackets and angel fish, Murphysegg on the gar, simond on double hearder tommies while I scored a few KGW.








Bit by bit, the crew dispersed. I was the third to leave after OldDood and Drew (who were exhausted after doing their bit on toadies the day before).
At the beach, while loading my kayak onto its wheels, I noticed a familar knife lying in the sand. A bit sandy and rusty but still familar. I wonder if Drew's dropped his knife I said to myself as I picked it up.








A message and a call to Drew revealed he had not lost a knife that day - he actually lost it 3 days previously :shock: ! And after 6 sets of high tides it had decided to return to the launch spot !  Drew's a bit like that - having things go missing overboard only for them to return despite the odds viewtopic.php?f=17&t=41610&hilit=+drag! :lol:


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done Andy, you did good there on the KGW 

lol about the knife...

After a half-hearted attempt to hang around for the tide turn, I came in about 1pm. Not much happened for me after the excitement of the morning, but it was a pleasant day none the less, and good to meet up with some of the Adelaide crew, although in between tying knots and re-rigging lines in a vain attempt to catch fish, I wasn't much good for conversation :?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats with Drew loosing things overboard and then they mysteriously turn up again!!! :? 
He truly has been kissed on the todger by a leprecaun. :lol:
I am surpised you did not find the knife sticking out of a 10 KG snapper with Drew's name engraved on it in gold lettering. :lol:


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

I arrived a little later than i'd initially planned, missing the final hour of darkness, but greeted with the sight of Drews flagship lit up like Brighton jetty & surrounded by Hobies of all colors & a few more further out.

I set the anchor on the outside of Rob & stayed there for the duration. 15ft dropping to 8 by the time i called it quits about 12:30. For the entire time i was entertained by Gar gorging themselves on my berley of minced up fish scraps. To say they were finicky was an understatement :shock: i dropped my leader down to 3lb with the smallest of hooks, fishing with no weight or float, but they seemed to be able to detect the gents were being suspended unnaturally. I tried all sorts of techniques. Keeping the rod tip high so the gent sat on the surface with the bail arm open whilst flicking a few teaser gents around it, but somehow they knew all the tricks :?

All in all i ended up with 6 Gar, with which one was sacrificed as a livie & converted into 6 squid. A few times the water exploded with panicked Gar as a few predatory creatures moved in. An impressive aerial display of a medium sized Snook busting through the shoal had me rerigging to a Nuclear Chicken minnow, but to no avail  An hour later a small school of ST's moved in for a very brief moment & i managed to snare one before they disappeared as quick as they'd arrived. My final half hour saw me completely surrounded with a ring of Gar doing circuits round the Revo, as if they were parading in defiance at my inability to breaking the code of 'picky eaters'. Spose thats just fishing :?

It certainly was a tranquil day to be on the water. Perhaps a bit too settled for the Snaps to show up, but great to see so many Hobies & like minded kayaking fishos out there making the most of the fine conditions.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

solatree said:


> At the beach, while loading my kayak onto its wheels, I noticed a familar knife lying in the sand. A bit sandy and rusty but still familar. I wonder if Drew's dropped his knife I said to myself as I picked it up.
> 
> A message and a call to Drew revealed he had not lost a knife that day - he actually lost it 3 days previously :shock: ! And after 6 sets of high tides it had decided to return to the launch spot !  Drew's a bit like that - having things go missing overboard only for them to return despite the odds viewtopic.php?f=17&t=41610&hilit=+drag! :lol:


Bummer... I was so rapt when you told me about that knife Andy... The highlight of my day.
Then I saw the photograph.
OOPS... the knife is identical... but I didn't lose it with a scabbard.
So our theory about local tides moving things up and down the coast only to have them return to the same spot is yet to be ratified.
And yes Mark, that 10 KG Snapper is on the list, but I'll be happy to skip the gold engraving.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

DrewboyOOPS... the knife is identical... but I didn't lose it with a scabbard.
[/quote said:


> Strangerer and strangerer. :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

when is drew fishign again - i might walk the beach :lol:


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

You had me "checking my tackle" :shock: as I have the same type of knife. :lol: 
Good to get out on the water again with a great crew. Glad to meet you RobC & Murphysegg.
Unfortunately some one forgot to tell the Snapper we were visiting :lol: :lol: 
Great to just get out & relax  
Hope to get out again sooner than later.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Drewboy said:


> the knife is identical... but I didn't lose it with a scabbard.





OldDood said:


> Strangerer and strangerer. :lol:


Yep - not only does Drew lose his knife overboard, the knife floats about Gulf St Vincent looking for a similarly discarded scabbard - and having found one, mates with it and then deposits itself on the beach to be returned, whole again, to Drew. ! :shock:



OldDood said:


> He truly has been kissed on the todger by a leprecaun.


 And that leprecaun has a lot to answer for ! :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

If anyone finds a shark shield in that area, can they please let me know?  I'll pass it on to the original owner who lost it whilst getting dumped at high tide several months ago..... :lol:


----------

